# 08 Brute Force 750i Temps



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok I have the brute in my sig with all the mods. I have been having problems with it getting hot (up to 230-245). It seemed like if I got any mud at all in the radiator it would start heating up quick. So I invested in a relocator kit and installed it yesterday. Took it out last night and it ran fine at around 190 for the 30 or so minutes that I rode it. Keep in mind also I have the fan on a toggle and it is on all the time. 

Today I decided to take my wife and son (hes 2) out riding down some back roads (strait dirt top roads) and we rode for around an hour strait. Brute did good most of the time but I did see it climb to around 215ish once and I pulled over and let it cool back down. We drove around 10 mph most of the time if this matters.

Is this something I need to look further into? Maybe try replacing the thermostat? 

P.S my temp gauge reads between the motor and the inlet of the radiator if this matters. So its getting the hottest point of the water coming out of the engine.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

mine runs about 220 before the fan kicks on and it will get back down to about 200 before it goes back off. if i leave my fan on all the time my bike runs alot cooler. i have seen it to were my bike will not get over 190 while ridding.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx3kgtman said:


> Ok I have the brute in my sig with all the mods. I have been having problems with it getting hot (up to 230-245). It seemed like if I got any mud at all in the radiator it would start heating up quick. So I invested in a relocator kit and installed it yesterday. Took it out last night and it ran fine at around 190 for the 30 or so minutes that I rode it. Keep in mind also I have the fan on a toggle and it is on all the time.
> 
> Today I decided to take my wife and son (hes 2) out riding down some back roads (strait dirt top roads) and we rode for around an hour strait. Brute did good most of the time but I did see it climb to around 215ish once and I pulled over and let it cool back down. We drove around 10 mph most of the time if this matters.
> 
> ...


That's a great tempature...I wouldn't worry about it at all. One day might look into an oil cooler. Helps a lot. My fan hardly runs anymore because of it.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> That's a great tempature...I wouldn't worry about it at all. One day might look into an oil cooler. Helps a lot. My fan hardly runs anymore because of it.


So climbing to around 215 with the fan on constantly is ok? If so awesome, Im tired of working on this thing. Just making sure.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx3kgtman said:


> So climbing to around 215 with the fan on constantly is ok? If so awesome, Im tired of working on this thing. Just making sure.


Naa, that's fine. 220+ becomes a problem though sometimes. Engine Ice helps some too.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Naa, that's fine. 220+ becomes a problem though sometimes. Engine Ice helps some too.


 
alright Guess im good to go then. Im supposed to go riding tonight. Ill let yall know how it goes.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I am supprized to hear it took so much to get the temp down on yours though....and how high it was running. Might realy give the radiator a good blast'n especialy in the corners from both directions. Brute radiators are just bearly enough to keep it cool, and it takes just a little build-up in the corners to make a big difference. Thermostats usualy don't go, but you might put one in someday just to be sure.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you been able to check if the radiator is full?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Something I've noticed on mine is my temp gauge says its running at 230 but in the msd program it shows the ecu reading the temp at 200 when the fan comes on. When I turn the fan on continuously my gauge says it runs around 190 and the ecu says about 170. I've put 2 different temp gauges on it and they both read the same and I've got a infrared thermometer that will say about the same as my gauges I don't know where the ecu gets its reading from but its not correct and turns the fan on after the engines already to hot. Yes I'm saying 220-230 is way to hot for it to wait to turn on the fan. Remember water boils at 212 and unless you keep your antifreeze mix correct at 215 its boiling in ur engine. 200-205 would be the ideal Max temp you would wanna see, and 190-200 is really what you want it to run consistently at.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> Something I've noticed on mine is my temp gauge says its running at 230 but in the msd program it shows the ecu reading the temp at 200 when the fan comes on. When I turn the fan on continuously my gauge says it runs around 190 and the ecu says about 170. I've put 2 different temp gauges on it and they both read the same and I've got a infrared thermometer that will say about the same as my gauges I don't know where the ecu gets its reading from but its not correct and turns the fan on after the engines already to hot. Yes I'm saying 220-230 is way to hot for it to wait to turn on the fan. Remember water boils at 212 and unless you keep your antifreeze mix correct at 215 its boiling in ur engine. 200-205 would be the ideal Max temp you would wanna see, and 190-200 is really what you want it to run consistently at.


Remember too that the pressure the cap keeps on it also raises the boiling point. I agree too that 190-say 210 is ideal for most any engine...and if you can keep your oil temp in that range too...that's a perfect balance. I know with my oil cooler my oil temp almost never gets over 212 where it used to go to 245. And my fan comes on around 200 but I realy have to push it now to get it hot enough for it to come on.

I guess there are a number of things we can do to get the heat down....and we should.. to make these last as long as we can.


----------



## tyndall (Jul 30, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> Remember water boils at 212 and unless you keep your antifreeze mix correct at 215 its boiling in ur engine. 200-205 would be the ideal Max temp you would wanna see, and 190-200 is really what you want it to run consistently at.


Not quite. That's only correct if you left your rad cap off. 

The system works under pressure. Plain water at about 14 psi boils at 246º F. A proper mix and you're over 250º before boiling.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea I realize it boils at a higher temp when under pressure I didn't know how high of a temp it boils at for what temp but still 215-230-240 is hot for a motor if you want it to last.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

well I went out and fixed it to where the fan comes on its own and so on. I drove it for a while to get the temps up and the fan came on when my temp gauge was around 220. it then cooled down slowly to around 200 and cut off. Are yall saying this is what its supposed to do?

Seems like im getting mixed answer lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

tx3kgtman said:


> well I went out and fixed it to where the fan comes on its own and so on. I drove it for a while to get the temps up and the fan came on when my temp gauge was around 220. it then cooled down slowly to around 200 and cut off. Are yall saying this is what its supposed to do?
> 
> Seems like im getting mixed answer lol


yep that is what mine has been doing for the last 2 years.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats What mine does to its just I don't like It to get that high that's all. I like 190-200. But straight from kawi they run what yours is running.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I always thought my fan-on temp was way lower then 220...hmmm.. its been a while. I'll need to check it out.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> I am supprized to hear it took so much to get the temp down on yours though....and how high it was running. Might realy give the radiator a good blast'n especialy in the corners from both directions. Brute radiators are just bearly enough to keep it cool, and it takes just a little build-up in the corners to make a big difference. Thermostats usualy don't go, but you might put one in someday just to be sure.


 I did the Temp gauge mod a few weeks ago , and while I had it all apart I decided to change the cooling system fluid and remove the rad and clean it (which I had never done and never had a over heat problem ).

Let me say first , I keep my rad super clean , that is the first thing I clean when washing my bike after ANY ride , wether it is mud riding,or just trail running. 

I could not believe the crap in the rad !! I could see through it where the fan is centered on the rad , but the rest (especially ) around the corners,was caked and full of mud and crap , had to soak it for 2 days to give it a good cleaning.

I was amazed at the crap in it , like I said , I spend alot of time cleaning the rad after every ride.

My fan comes on around 205 -210 ish and cut's out again at 190 ish .


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Update::
Well I took it out tonight to test it out and see how it ran. Good news it ran great never got over 210 the whole time. 

Bad news my right rear knuckle broke off at the bottom where the lower a ARM connects. Never seen this happen. Just my luck I guess. Broke smooth off tho. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

It fell off, it fell the .... off turning my van into a tripod.."ron white"
You didn't get it installed at Sears did you? Jk
Sorry to hear that I've seen them snap at the hub but not the ear where they mount to the a arm. What were you doing?


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> It fell off, it fell the .... off turning my van into a tripod.."ron white"
> You didn't get it installed at Sears did you? Jk
> Sorry to hear that I've seen them snap at the hub but not the ear where they mount to the a arm. What were you doing?


Lol well I was playing in a hole in 2 wheel drive. I was kinda hard on it but not to bad. Funny thing is it didn't break in the hole , as soon as I got out onto level ground I gased it and it snapped. I have it on video lol may upload it to YouTube and let yall decide. 

When ordering the knuckle does it come with the bearing?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

tx3kgtman said:


> When ordering the knuckle does it come with the bearing?


No, it doesn't. You need to order P/N 92045-0094 for the bearing.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

tx3kgtman said:


> Lol well I was playing in a hole in 2 wheel drive. I was kinda hard on it but not to bad. Funny thing is it didn't break in the hole , as soon as I got out onto level ground I gased it and it snapped. I have it on video lol may upload it to YouTube and let yall decide.
> 
> When ordering the knuckle does it come with the bearing?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Lets see it


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> Lets see it


I'll upload it after work. Yall r going to tell me I'm to hard on it  hell if my 4x4 would work then I prolly wouldn't have broke it. **** kawasaki and there crappy 4x4 system. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

tx3kgtman said:


> Lol well I was playing in a hole in 2 wheel drive. I was kinda hard on it but not to bad. Funny thing is it didn't break in the hole , as soon as I got out onto level ground I gased it and it snapped. I have it on video lol may upload it to YouTube and let yall decide.
> 
> When ordering the knuckle does it come with the bearing?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 No bearing or bushings. from what ive read they snap at the ear when the bushings loc up and cant move just drill and put a grease fitting in both so you can grease the bushings once in awhile.


----------

